

Offer HN: Free job listing on Hacker Jobs UK - Peroni

Hey folks<p>I've been threatening to launch my own start-up for a while now and the day has finally arrived.<p>I, along with a good friend, fellow HN'er and brilliant Ruby Developer have built a job site for Hackers. Nothing new or revolutionary there right? Possibly not but right now the vast majority of job boards for the Tech industry are just terrible and we aim to fix that.<p>http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk opens its doors for business on Monday the 26th of March.<p>This isn't just a shameless plug. We want to offer any UK based company (our initial offering is UK centric however we have a global option coming soon) an opportunity to advertise your jobs on our site free of charge for the first 30 days.<p>If you are a UK based employer and you've got a vacancy you'd like to advertise, email steve at hackerjobs.co.uk and I'll send you the form.<p>If you simply want to be notified when we launch, go to our site, ignore the hideous orange temporary landing page and stick your email in our box.<p>That's it. We'll post a blog on launch day about what we intend to do to drastically improve the quality of job boards as well as elaborate on why we think they are fundamentally flawed in the first place.
======
kaolinite
Nice :-) Hope to see plenty of UK jobs on there. It's depressing how all the
cool jobs are in the US, mainly in SF.

~~~
Peroni
Well we already have a few interesting companies who have agreed to advertise
their roles. We just want to get the word out now to ensure that any start-ups
in London or even established companies with a Hacker ethos get involved.

~~~
kaolinite
Bah! Those few interesting jobs that _are_ in the UK, they're in London, pft!
Can't move down there for a few years but can't wait until I can. :-)

~~~
Peroni
You say that, we've had quite a bit of interest from up north so don't lose
faith just yet! The more we can encourage the Hacker culture to expand beyond
London the better.

------
revorad
More power to you Sir! I really hope you will do a good job with the Search
functionality, which I find quite bad on most job sites.

------
JacobAldridge
Nice. Are you going to be at HN London tomorrow? See if you can share lessons
so far with the group (or just share some of your general recruitment
wisdom!).

~~~
Peroni
Afraid not. I've been every month for the last 6 months but due to Mondays
deadline I'm afraid I have to give this one a miss!

Once the site is launched and getting a bit of traction you'll catch me on
stage at HN London. I won't just be pitching our service either!

------
toamit
this is awesome, I was talking to some friends/colleagues and got this link
from @peterc.. added to get notification.. looking fwd to the launch...

------
Peroni
Clicky: <http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk>

